# Hello.



## CHScrew (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, I'm Ray Edmond from Center Twp. in Beaver County, PA

I'm the current Stage crew head for Center Area High School. I've worked backstage in "My favorite year", "How to succeed in business without really trying", "Man of LaMancha", and "Big River". I also worked follow spot 1 for "God Spell" and "God Spell Jr." I also do random lighting and sound stuff for the high school. If you ever go to anything at center, Chances are you'll find me either in the Booth or backstage.

Just sayin' Hi

-Ray


----------



## Peter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to controlbooth.com!

sounds like your a well rounded guy! I hope you can share some of your knowledge w/ us and we can share some of ours with you at the same time! 

HI!

Welcome To Controlbooth.com
--The official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------

